# Tournament Director? Dangerous weather



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Just wondered how some other tournament directors handle dangerous weather during tournies. At this time our club basiclly has a "its up to you" policy where the tournament goes on and its up to the individual team, to bow out. Im thinking of changing the policy, but not sure of the logistics. I appreciate any replys.


----------



## Tom Means (Mar 7, 2008)

Steelwolve,

I run the N.E.W.C., & Kinzua Outdoors Circuits.

My policy is if we launch and release you, the tournament counts, and it is up to your discretionwhile you are out there if it is to bad or not.

I fished an event on erie one time where they released us. during the morning it became calm, then switched directions and became violent.

I quit early and made it back in only to find that they had called the day, and gave anglers x amount of time to get in with their fish. If you were late from the changed time they made, your days catch was dq'd.

This didn't sit well with me, that is why I have the rules I do, fair for all.

Anglers know when it's time to get off the water, and we all pretty much push it 20 extra minutes, but most every one is experienced boat captains, and have no problems.

If it is an Erie event, you really don't get teams that are not familiar with erie.

Hope this helps.

Tom Means


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

> reserves the right to adjust tournament times or outright cancel any event. It is each participants responsibility to make individual decisions about their own safety in the event of severe weather. Any canceled event will not be rescheduled and entries will be returned in full.


We will predetermine in the morning announcements the weather expectations that coincide with specific safety for that particular day as well. 

For example, when severe weather is forcasted we forgo the requirement for everyone to remain on the water up until checkin time and allow anyone to take safe shelter up to the stated close time of the particular event.

We strongly desire to follow rules with limited changes, we more strongly want to promote safety in the event of severe weather. 

I watched several anglers stay floating in the midst of a terrible lightening storm during one of our events at Mosquito last season. I reminded them afterwards that is why they all have to sign ROL forms as that was just ignorant to stay floating for a green fish.

Hope info helps-

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Steel, in our Ohio River Catfish events, we make the call before launch if water is too dangerous or too high but we also have a rule that says everyone must stay in the boat durring tourney times "except for emergencies and or lightning or a call to one of the club officers." Lee way and safety first durring these times and unless you have away to reach ALL boats, I would never set an early weigh in time after everyone left the ramp. 
Typically a summer thunderstorm will blow through quickly and hopefully afterwards will allow folks to finish the event and get to weigh in on time, As a tourny director, if it was absolutely pouring and lightning at weigh in time, Id be leaning towards giving some lee way for folks to get back to the ramp within reason. "within reason" is the key here and i would make that call when the time calls. 

Perhaps you could state at pre meeting if storms are predicted what the alternate plan would be. best to have one in place rather then wait until no one knows what to do. 

Salmonid


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

I've been fishing tournaments for about 35 years and have, luckily, been caught in a storm only a handful of times. Luckily, they were usually in club tournaments and there was no penalty for seeking a safer spot off the water until the storm passed.. In the 32 years I've been a member of my present club, we've canceled one tournament due to storms and delayed a couple. It usually just takes some common sense - yet I've seen anglers stay on the water through bad storms. It just isn't worth it! I've always thought tournament should not penalize anglers for seeking safer harbor during a storm, and in fact should encourage it, then resume fishing afterwards if it becomes safe. Wat to d in case of a storm hitting as everyone is heading for the weigh-in is a bit tougher, perhaps, but luckily we've never had that happen.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

We have a policy that the tournament remains "open" during the posted hours..........it is up to the anglers if they leave the water during a storm to seek shelter...........i personally have went and sat in my truck before for an hour while a storm passed through..........i will usually fish through rain no matter how heavy it is .............if its lightning i will take shelter.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Good answers by all. In the Lakes Trail we basically did what everybody else has suggested. That is safty first, seek shelter, then resume fishing after storm has passed. Tom made best point by saying it has to be fair for all. We also covered this policy in our pre-season, and pre tournament meetings so there would be no surprises, or excuses, when situation would arise.


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for their answers. We decided that you can leave your boat in case of lightning or severe wind, and if you want to load up, you can wait at the ramp till weigh in if you choose, but may not leave the ramp/weigh in site at any time. I will continue to bring it up whenever weather is an issue. The good news is Saturdays forecast was, as usual, wrong. We had light drizzle on and off all night but no real weather to speak of. Again thanks for the answers and info.


----------

